# Another passport question



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm coming to Dubai next week for a couple of days and then travelling on to India for a business meeting before returning to the UK.

I have an indian visa on my original passport, which I have also used to visit Dubai back in 2008.

The problem though is that I went to Israel in late 2008 and the Israeli immigration put their stamp on the same page as the UAE one (thanks!).

I therefore paid for a second passport (this is normal practice and legal) to avoid any entrance issues in the UAE.

So....

For the trip next week should I:

Enter and exit the UAS on the new "clean" passport and only show the old one with the visa at Indian customs.

Or would there be a mismatch due to leaving the UAE on one passport and entering India on a different one. Would API (Advance Passenger Information) cause a problem?

Should I therefore just bite the bullet and use the older passport with the Israel stamp for the complete journey?


Sorry it's a bit of a ramble!


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Use the new passport in UAE...enter India with the old one. Nothing wrong with that.

I have a US and French passport and cover the same issue this way.



Confiture said:


> I'm coming to Dubai next week for a couple of days and then travelling on to India for a business meeting before returning to the UK.
> 
> I have an indian visa on my original passport, which I have also used to visit Dubai back in 2008.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You should be fine with your Israeli stamp, you might just get a few more questions. Just say you went to help liberate your Palestinian brothers or something.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I use a different passport because of the problem received in Israel on arrival...but admittedly haven't tried that passport with Israeli stamp in the GCC.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

So one for, one against.


I would normally make a decision on the day but need to put API on the system.

Might flip a coin!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Use the clean one to enter/exit UAE and use the old one to enter/exit India. I have done this before, there should be no issues... For API, enter the information according to what I and others have posted and how you plan to enter/exit these countries... this should be no problem.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Use the clean one to enter/exit UAE and use the old one to enter/exit India. I have done this before, there should be no issues... For API, enter the information according to what I and others have posted and how you plan to enter/exit these countries... this should be no problem.



That's the problem though, should I enter the clean or dirty passport for the Dubai : Delhi return journey?

Does the API relate to the immigration on arrival or departure?

I am going to contradict API on one of the above if I effectively change passports in the air.


Or am I being dumb here?
(It has happened before!  )


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Don't worry about it. Just enter and leave the respective country on the same passport.


----------



## The Ace (Feb 21, 2011)

Confiture said:


> That's the problem though, should I enter the clean or dirty passport for the Dubai : Delhi return journey?
> 
> Does the API relate to the immigration on arrival or departure?
> 
> ...


Confiture, people "loose" passports all the time so there is no issue in getting another passport. You should get a new passport and have your Indian visa affixed to the new one, the Indian Embassy can get this done in 1 day.

UAE has restrictions on doing business with Israeli so your caution is well placed 

Cheers,
Sam Hammadieh


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Confiture said:


> That's the problem though, should I enter the clean or dirty passport for the Dubai : Delhi return journey?
> 
> Does the API relate to the immigration on arrival or departure?
> 
> ...


If you are from UK, is it absolutely required that you provide information to the API? I mean if you could not register with them, then don't. 

I am a US citizen, I have entered the UAE with one passport, then exited with the same passport, but when I got to India, I used a different passport (the one with the Indian visa) to enter and again exit. I then re-entered the UAE with the first passport. I had no issues. 

If you are still worried about it, then do as others have said and get a new passport.


----------

